# Junho ou Setembro: qual é o mais quente ?



## Skizzo (5 Nov 2007 às 23:15)

Sei que em Portugal, Agosto é o mês mais quente e depois é Julho. Mas entre Junho e Setembro, qual destes meses entra no pódio?


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2007 às 23:27)

*Re: Junho ou Setembro?*

Em Portugal Continental, na normal de 1961 / 1990, Setembro era mais quente que Junho. Nos últimos anos, com verões muito quentes, Junho tem sido mais quente que Setembro. Este ano Junho voltou a ser mais fresco.


----------



## Fil (6 Nov 2007 às 15:48)

Estive a verificar a média 1931-60 e nesta quase todas as estações do norte e também algumas do interior centro têm um mês de Junho ligeiramente mais quente que Setembro, e à medida que se vai indo para sul, Setembro passa a ser mais quente que Junho. Nas ilhas Setembro é também mais quente que Junho. 

Normalmente considera-se Junho como fazendo parte do verão climático e não Setembro.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2007 às 19:08)

Eu diria mais Verão estatístico e não tanto climático. O Verão climático, no nosso país, deve andar mais para os 4 meses na metade norte e uns 5 ou 6 meses mais a sul.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Nov 2007 às 20:14)

encontrei isto sobre Portugal

"Heat waves are extremely rare outside the months of June, July, and August; yet, most residents classify the months of July, August, and September as summer months. September is in fact slightly warmer on average than June, although heat waves are usually absent."


----------



## Fil (7 Nov 2007 às 21:23)

Dan disse:


> Eu diria mais Verão estatístico e não tanto climático. O Verão climático, no nosso país, deve andar mais para os 4 meses na metade norte e uns 5 ou 6 meses mais a sul.



Sim, principalmente nesta década em que os verões geralmente começam mais cedo e acabam mais tarde. Mas por exemplo este ano eu não consideraria junho como verão, mas sim como primavera.

Skizzo, ondas de calor podem acontecer em qualquer época do ano segundo a classificação da OMM, só que para a população em geral é um pouco díficil chamar a um período de 5 dias de temperaturas acima da média em janeiro, de onda de calor.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2007 às 21:48)

Utilizando o critério do IM, o período de 2 a 7 de Novembro, quase de certeza, configura uma situação de onda de calor aqui em Bragança. Parece-me que esses 6 dias consecutivos apresentaram valores máximos 5ºC superiores aos valores normais para esta altura do ano. Provavelmente deve haver muitos outros locais onde se passou uma situação semelhante.


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2007 às 22:08)

Eu penso que Junho será sempre mais quente que Setembro independentemente do clima. 

Porque a altura maxima do sol é maior e os dias são mais compridos.


Altura e comprimento do dia (em Faro)

- Junho : 10(75,74º; 14h39m)
             20(76,25º; 14h42m)
             31(74,53º; 14h31m)

- Setembro: 08(62,23º; 13h05m)
                 18(58,43º; 12h43m)
                 29(54,54º; 12h20m)


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

Nas regiões onde a influência oceânica é muito grande o mês de Setembro pode ser mais quente, pelo facto de nessa altura do ano a água do oceano está também mais quente que em Junho. Em alguns locais Setembro até chega a ser o mês mais quente do ano.


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2007 às 23:01)

Bem eu acho que a proximidade ao mar só afecta a amplitude térmica. Nos dois sentidos. Nós aqui nos algarves nem muito calor nem muito frio. Há a questão de no sotavento a água do mar ser mais quente que na costa vicentina. Mas os efeitos prácticos disso não são relevantes. Pensando no país todo continuo a achar que Junho é mais quente que Setembro porque os dias são maiores. O índice de UV é maior em Junho do que em Setembro. Há mais radiação em princípio deve haver mais calor.


----------



## Rog (7 Nov 2007 às 23:18)

Na Madeira, sem dúvida que é Setembro o mês mais quente, e chega muitas vezes a ser o mês mais quente do ano. A predominância do tempo de Nordeste durante o mês de Junho cria na Madeira um tipo de "capacete" de nuvens, as mínimas andam à volta dos 13 - 14ºC. A norte da ilha os nevoeiros são habituais por este mês, devido aos ventos de nordeste frescos e húmidos.
Setembro as mínimas são de 15 - 16ºC, e neste mês o anticiclone costuma sair da sua posição habitual, por exemplo como está neste momento a norte de Portugal, ou então vai para Este da Madeira, permitindo a circulação de Sul ou Este, com tempo seco e quente algumas vezes vindo da costa de África.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

Valores médios mensais de alguns locais em Portugal (série 1961-90)

Em todas o mês de Setembro é mais quente que Junho.


```
Lisboa											
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez
11.1	12.3	13.7	15.2	17.5	20.5	22.8	23.1	22.2	18.6	15.1	12.3
Faro											
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez
11.9	12.6	13.7	15.1	17.5	20.6	23.3	23.4	21.8	18.7	15.1	12.7
Horta - Faial											
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez
14.2	13.6	14.2	14.9	16.5	18.7	21.1	22.2	21.3	18.8	16.7	15.4
Penhas Douradas											
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez
3.1	3.1	4.5	5.8	9.2	13.7	17.3	17.3	15.0	10.0	5.8	3.7
```


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 22:54)

desculpem o bump, mas não tinha visto o post do Dan. Realmente, Setembro nesses dados bate Junho de longe...


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 23:01)

Setembro até pode ser mais quente na médias mas em valores extremos Junho ganha


----------

